# Announcing the Battle Procedure Aide Memoire for iPhone/iPad



## Mike Bobbitt

I'm pleased to announce Army.ca's fourth mobile application. This one is a simple Aide Memoire that guides you through the entire Battle Procedure process via a simple set of menus. Whether you're a junior leader headed off to course or an old hand at Battle Procedure, you can put the BP process at your fingertips.

...and the best part is, it's FREE!

(Nobody ever said I was good at this 'business' thing...)

View in iTunes







Enjoy, and as always feedback is encouraged to help make the app even better.

Also available:

MilHist
MilQuotes
MilTerms


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Cui

It looks good! However, is it possible to make it for Android as well?  :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Not coming up in the search on my iphone.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Too bad its an iphone app : no love for us Blackberry users....

 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Cui said:
			
		

> It looks good! However, is it possible to make it for Android as well?  :nod:



Possible yes, but my time estimate says no. 



			
				Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Not coming up in the search on my iphone.



It was just approved, so I suspect it's still populating through the App Store. It should be visible shortly. If you're anxious you can always tap the link above on your phone.


----------



## Sythen

Just a note, in those screen shots, destruction is spelled incorrectly


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Requires 5.1?!?!  Poo on you.  My jailbroken phone won't be acquiring this anytime soon.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sythen said:
			
		

> Just a note, in those screen shots, destruction is spelled incorrectly



Ouch, and fixed... thanks! Looks like 1.1 will be coming out soon then!



			
				Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Requires 5.1?!?!  Poo on you.  My jailbroken phone won't be acquiring this anytime soon.



Would 5.0 work better? I might be able to pull back the requirements for the next update.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Anyone with a jailbroken phone that is "untethered" would be running 5.0.1.  So yeah, if you can try and make that the minimum please do!


----------



## Michael OLeary

I'm still running Field Message Pad 1.0, do you have a version for me?    ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I'm still running Field Message Pad 1.0, do you have a version for me?    ;D



 :goodpost:

old school


----------



## acen

Under "Prepare and issue Orders", "Meteorological Briefing" is not spelled correctly (Mteorological).

Thanks for the app!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

acen said:
			
		

> Under "Prepare and issue Orders", "Meteorological Briefing" is not spelled correctly (Mteorological).
> 
> Thanks for the app!



Thanks, that's fixed in 1.1!


----------



## PuckChaser

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Possible yes, but my time estimate says no.



Whats the difficulty level in coding for Android? I've got a lot of time to kill in Kabul...


----------



## OldSolduer

Well done and very cool!!! Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Whats the difficulty level in coding for Android? I've got a lot of time to kill in Kabul...



Not sure, I don't have a 'droid phone and haven't even looked in to what's involved to be honest.


----------



## Jarnhamar

It's funny reading comments on iTunes about people
going berserk over paying .99 cents for an app they didn't like.

This is a very cool app and one of the few ones I would
gladly pay for.

Thanks for putting this out.  Hope to see more apps like this in the future (free or not).  Returns and reports would be pretty cool. Maybe a magical app that takes your info and whips it up into a memo format to be sent to your 
Email then printed lol

But really, cool app.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## TN2IC

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I'm still running Field Message Pad 1.0, do you have a version for me?    ;D



Anything for a Etch A Sketch yet?


----------



## mba2011

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Too bad its an iphone app : no love for us Blackberry users....
> 
> ;D



Agreed!! I'm feeling unloved!


----------



## Good2Golf

Good stuff, Mike!  Great, handy reference.  :nod: 

You can always add a "_*NB: * This is a consolidation of information from official sources - in case of disagreement, the B-GL-300-001/FP-001 (LAND OPERATIONS) and B-GL-331-002/FP-001 (STAFF DUTIES FOR LAND OPERATIONS) shall take precedence._" disclaimer for the picky people...  

Thanks.


Cheers
G2G


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Have you pushed version 1.1 yet?  I want to look at it before I start recommending it but with all the kids heading out to Gagetown and happy places for phase training this summer, this is very well timed.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yep, 1.1 is already in the Apple approval queue... last time it took about a week, hopefully as a minor update this one will be faster.

Good call on the disclaimer G2G.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

"But (insert course staff name here) my iphone said the rate of movement for a mounted patrol is 1km in 3 minutes, not 4 like you're teaching us!!"


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> "But (insert course staff name here) my iphone said the rate of movement for a mounted patrol is 1km in 3 minutes, not 4 like you're teaching us!!"



*This is a consolidation of information from official sources - in case of disagreement, the B-GL-300-001/FP-001 (LAND OPERATIONS) and B-GL-331-002/FP-001 (STAFF DUTIES FOR LAND OPERATIONS) shall take precedence*

 ;D


----------



## Wookilar

Nice app Mike.

Now, if I can just convince 9Domestic that grocery shopping would go much simpler if she would use this.

Costco is like a battlefield most days  ;D

Wook


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

A sneak peek at 1.1:


----------



## bridges

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Whats the difficulty level in coding for Android? I've got a lot of time to kill in Kabul...



I wish I knew something about coding - but if someone does end up producing an Android version, I'll happily download these apps, and pay a few bucks if asked.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I didn't know the reports and returns were a 1.1 only thing.  I looked like a retard trying to show it to a guy who I convinced to download the app last night.  I don't have it so didn't know it wasn't included in 1.0.


----------



## PuckChaser

bridges said:
			
		

> I wish I knew something about coding - but if someone does end up producing an Android version, I'll happily download these apps, and pay a few bucks if asked.



I'm downloading all the required material for Android coding right now, its slow going, but should be done in a few days. I looked up some information, and I guess its fairly easy to code. Once I figure it out, I'll make an Android version with Mike's permission.


----------



## bridges

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm downloading all the required material for Android coding right now, its slow going, but should be done in a few days. I looked up some information, and I guess its fairly easy to code. Once I figure it out, I'll make an Android version with Mike's permission.



That's great news!  Thanks a lot, PuckChaser.    (You may have BB users lining up next too!)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm downloading all the required material for Android coding right now, its slow going, but should be done in a few days. I looked up some information, and I guess its fairly easy to code. Once I figure it out, I'll make an Android version with Mike's permission.



That's great, and no need to ask my permission - it's a solid idea! 

Let me know if there's some way I can assist.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser

Once I get everything loaded and figured out, I'll send you a PM. Basically just need screenshots of the IPhone app (so I can make as close a copy as possible).


----------



## OldSolduer

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> A sneak peek at 1.1:


I think its a great idea, however, not to be a "stick in the mud", will the CF ever adopt a wireless environment where IPads or similar tablets in the CP are the norm?
Or are we there already?


Another thought....don't let the Jimmies know about this......the IPad will be double the size and triple the weight, and all the features except e-mail will be disabled!!


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Jim, when I was doing work up training for teh olympics, I had some of the other crew commanders in my troop install and enable the google latitude app which allowed us to see real time where the others were.  This helpe4d greatly during road moves from Montreal to Valcartier.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Jim officially I'm sure it will never fly, but unofficially it won't hurt to have it in your pocket for those times when you need a quick reference. It'll work over the cell network so you don't need to rely on any other infrastructure being in place.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser

Wireless will start to get some traction, but its a difficult medium to use as we don't control the towers. The US is starting to hand out tablets and develop apps (I have their Dari language app for my tablet).

There are such a thing as secure wireless devices, but they're expensive because they need onboard crypto. If the cost goes down, you might see more and more of them.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Standby, 1.1 is going through the approval process right now.


----------



## GAP

Is the BB system not an encrypted system, thus would not their playbook be encrypted?


----------



## Occam

GAP said:
			
		

> Is the BB system not an encrypted system, thus would not their playbook be encrypted?



BB traffic is encrypted using Triple DES or AES.  To be approved for classified traffic, they have to use Type 1 encryption, and there's only one device I'm aware of that's using that - SME PED.  Don't look for one anytime soon.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Standby, 1.1 is going through the approval process right now.



I hope so, the hours awake at night hitting the refresh button must end soon!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I hope so, the hours awake at night hitting the refresh button must end soon!!



You can give your refresh finger a rest, it's now available as an update.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Love the app, saves me having to bring all kinds of cards home to refresh while on leave. Can't say as I'd use it during a field ex, but for working on orders or as a refresher during downtime this is simply amazing. Thank you for making it available (and free!)

I'd love to see a section on "mission task verbs", if further updates are in the works.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks for the feedback, I'm glad it's of some use.



			
				Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a section on "mission task verbs", if further updates are in the works.



Do Remainder of Estimate --> Mission Statement


----------



## Ayrsayle

Ah - already ahead of me. I thought I had looked the app over already, but missed this!  Thank you.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Here's a thought: in the reports and return section, maybe a part where you can scribble down notes?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Good idea. I have already considered a few things along those lines... unfortunately the design I used doesn't lend itself to that sort of thing, but it's not ruled out at this point either. Just means a bit more work and research.


----------



## Sig_Des

"Gentlemen, Orders"

*insert DS apoplexy as iPhone is pulled out of pocket*

Cool app, definitely has great potential, if for nothing else but a refresher tool. This is straight into my work folder along with my MGRS GPS and Advanced Radiolink calculator.

Hmm. Maybe a new topic with useful apps to have is up.


----------



## PuckChaser

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Cool app, definitely has great potential, if for nothing else but a refresher tool. This is straight into my work folder along with my MGRS GPS and Advanced Radiolink calculator.
> 
> Hmm. Maybe a new topic with useful apps to have is up.



You've got 2 apps right there I'd love to have... hope they have Android versions.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I use "basic GPS" for my MGRS numbers.


----------



## Sig_Des

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Hmm. Maybe a new topic with useful apps to have is up.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105836/post-1141620/topicseen.html#new



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You've got 2 apps right there I'd love to have... hope they have Android versions.



Dunno if they have an android app, but the radio link calculator is awesome


----------



## dangerboy

So any chance of anyone making a BlackBerry 10 version of this App?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Honest assessment: no. At least not in any sort of reasonable timeframe. The next platform would be Android, and work hasn't started on that yet.


----------



## FreeFloat

I just headed to the iTunes store for this app and it claims it requires a minimum iOS of 6.0 in order to run (version 2.5).  Is that accurate?  I'm keeping my iPhone 3GS on iOS 5.x on purpose, but I'd still like this app.  Is there a way to download former versions of the app or is there one available that doesn't "require" iOS 6?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

FreeFloat said:
			
		

> I just headed to the iTunes store for this app and it claims it requires a minimum iOS of 6.0 in order to run (version 2.5).  Is that accurate?  I'm keeping my iPhone 3GS on iOS 5.x on purpose, but I'd still like this app.  Is there a way to download former versions of the app or is there one available that doesn't "require" iOS 6?



I may be wrong, Mike will have to confirm, but I believe this is the first and only version that is out there.


----------



## Good2Golf

I was running it on my iPhone 4 when I was still on iOS 5.0/5.1.

YMMV.


Regards
G2G


----------



## Bzzliteyr

My iPhone 4 still is iOS 5.1 and it's on their.  With the latest jailbreak of the 6.1 I have to get around to updating and jailbreaking it so I can finally install the latest version of this app.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The current version does have a listed requirement of iOS 6, as a result of some of the new frameworks I've included in the app. Unfortunately only the most recent version is made available by Apple. You can try browsing to it in the iTunes store on your device, but I suspect it won't show as an option until you're at V6.


----------



## Dissident

I've had this app for a while and find it quite usefull.

Apparently a bunch of my platoon mates discovered it last night and are making it through it features. General thoughts right now can be resumed as: Awesome.

We would like to have included the patrol report in the reports and returns section. I find the navigation of the map symbols a bit tedious, but don't have an easy solution to offer.

Is there a button for "purchase all" that I missed somewhere?

Well done.

Edit: found the patrol report.


----------



## 26point2

Found it useful also, too bad I couldn't have my phone when I did Vimy this past week.


----------



## armymen

Cant wait for the Android version


----------



## mackcs212

I concur. Sucks that only people with iPhones can use it, worse off it seems that iPhones are dwindling nowadays compared to android platforms. But looking forward to android app release


----------



## armymen

The sad part the original app was made in 2012, we are in 2014 now. And I would be ready to pay for the app. There is more Android phone right now then Apple phone. Would be realy nice too see that app for android. And im sure I would not be the only one that would pay for that apps to be made !!!


----------



## blackberet17

I'm a little slow to the convo...

Step 1 - Receive Wng O
Step 2 - Quick Map, Quick Time
Step 3 - Issue Initial Wng O
Step 4 - Receive Os
Step 5 - Msn Analysis

...is what I have been taught the last four years, then taught it myself last year.

Mike's app (which I don't have, I'm on a BB) has it:

Step 3 - Receive Os
Step 4 - Msn Analysis
Step 5 - Issue Initial Wng O

I'm halfway through Mod II of ATOC, and came across that same way for the BP steps again.

So...I take off to orders, without my guys knowing where I'm going, how long I'll be, or when and where my orders will be?

Sorry if this has been explained before, but the Search function being disabled and all...

Edit: Checked with a couple of my troops fresh of PLQ, and they were given the second way as well. I'm at civi work, so can't check B-GL-300-003-FP-001, Command. Anyone?


----------



## dangerboy

That is the way it is written in our Pams, to issue your warning order after you have received your orders and done mission analysis.


----------



## jeffb

Can you add command relationships on the app as well? OPCOM, OPCON, etc?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

So, bad news on the Android front, there hasn't been any movement on an Android app at all. It's still firmly "on the list" but no progress. The problem is, I'm not an Android developer* and don't have the time to become one these days. That means hiring someone else to do the development. Not impossible, but not simplistic (or cheap) either. So not likely to see any significant movement on this in the near term, but if anyone knows of a decent Java/Android developer, please send them my way.

With regards to the Battle Procedure order, it struck me as odd too, when the change was made. Same reason as mentioned before, which is that you want to get a Wng O out the door as quick as possible to encourage concurrent activity, and waiting to receive your orders seems like it would be "too late."

I have a theory on this though, which is that traditionally we approach Battle Procedure incorrectly. If we adhere to the "1/3 for me 2/3 for my subordinates" rule then by the time I'm done my quick map study and time estimate, my comd should be bearing down on me with orders. Normally though, there is a significant gap between the Wng O and the Op O, which translates into wasted time and lost opportunity if you don't issue a Wng O yourself.



			
				jeffb said:
			
		

> Can you add command relationships on the app as well? OPCOM, OPCON, etc?



It's actually there, under Issue Orders --> Atts & Dets, but I've now added a direct link to it under the Reference section - thanks!

* I'm not an iOS developer either, but I bashed my way through for the most part.


----------



## blackberet17

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> With regards to the Battle Procedure order, it struck me as odd too, when the change was made. Same reason as mentioned before, which is that you want to get a Wng O out the door as quick as possible to encourage concurrent activity, and waiting to receive your orders seems like it would be "too late."
> 
> I have a theory on this though, which is that traditionally we approach Battle Procedure incorrectly. If we adhere to the "1/3 for me 2/3 for my subordinates" rule then by the time I'm done my quick map study and time estimate, my comd should be bearing down on me with orders. Normally though, there is a significant gap between the Wng O and the Op O, which translates into wasted time and lost opportunity if you don't issue a Wng O yourself.



I ended up posting the question on my FB page to my CF friends and colleagues, and it turned into a nice discussion. According to one pal, the second method of BP, whereby Receive Orders-Msn Analysis-Issue Initial Wng O, is from the Tactics/Leadership school. And it has been in effect for a few years. Or it's the new standard, being taught at ATOC. I dunno. My tps fresh off PLQ are saying they got the "new" way.

I'm obviously not sure where or if a disconnect occurred, but the Armour School (and what I learned on CAP/BMOQ-L actually) teaches the first way. As we've pointed out, this ensures - in the case of a Frag/Radio Wng O for example - tps have a basic idea of what's happening and where and why you as the comd are GTFOOD all of a sudden, and where your sub-comds need to be and roughly when, so they can receive their orders.

The same pal indicated the CTC method is derived from idea that the warning order you received may not be valid, so if you issue a warning order before you know what your actual task it, it creates confusion, hindering what you will have to accomplish in the confirmed mission.

I countered with that's what the Amended/Supplementary Wng O is for!

 :brickwall:


----------



## OldSolduer

The CAF has fixed what wasn't broken, but refuses to fix what IS broken. :facepalm:


----------



## PanaEng

BP is a tool that is used by leadership at all levels to ensure that operations are planned and conducted in as efficient and effective manner as possible;  as all situations differ from one another, so will your application of BP - time and resources are the biggest factors. Either way is fine provided the situation warrants it.

Myself, I lean towards the WngO asap - of course you are not going to start assigning tasks and committing troops to a COA at this stage (but depends on situation again);  maybe just getting troops and eqpt ready, ordering required supplies, etc. you only task something that most likely won't change but give warning of possible tasks. As a competent leader it is your responsibility to know the difference and not have your troops loading up mines when in the end you are doing a water crossing.


----------



## PanaEng

I would like to help but at the moment I'm pretty busy with AOC.
Downloaded the toolkit but haven't done much hacking yet; maybe in August.


----------



## blackberet17

PanaEng said:
			
		

> [...] not have your troops loading up mines when in the end you are doing a water crossing.



What's wrong with mines when you're doing a water crossing? Nothing wrong with a little fishing on the side!


----------



## tomahawk6

Nice job !!


----------



## blackberet17

Just to wrap up my previous post.

It turns out the Armour School teaches the steps as I previously outlined. According to my DS at the Tactics School, Armour School formalized someting it is "permitted" IAW doctrine and BP to do so, i.e., to issue a Wng O when you have sufficient information to pass onto your troops.

The way the Tactics School teaches (or prioritizes?) its 16 Steps of BP is Army-wide doctrine.

Sorry Air Force and Navy, you guys are on your own  ;D probably why I found a 17 Steps of BP on the Navy forum!


----------



## dangerboy

I upgraded my IPad 3 to iOS 9 and now the Battle Procedure app is no longer working.  The Military Terms and Military History app are working fine though. Maybe someone else can try on a different IPad or an IPhone to see if they are having issues also or if it is just me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I upgraded my IPad 3 to iOS 9 and now the Battle Procedure app is no longer working.  The Military Terms and Military History app are working fine though. Maybe someone else can try on a different IPad or an IPhone to see if they are having issues also or if it is just me.



You're not the only one, I'm looking into it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Submitted a fixed version to the App Store a few minutes ago, may take a week or more to be approved.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Where's the link for the Android version again?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.army.wavemobile.battlepro


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Crash-less version is now available on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/battle-procedure-aide-memoire/id521444120?mt=8


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Just got a report of a crash on the new version.  Anyone seeing issues?


----------



## acen

No issues here, iPhone 6, iOS 9.1 Beta 4


----------



## sarahsmom

It keeps crashing for me. I have tried on my ipad and iphone, with no luck. I even uninstalled and redownloaded it.
I have not done the upgrade to the new IOS 9.whatever, i'm still at 8.4.1
When I click on it I get the main page with the crossed rifles for about 2 secs max, and then it shuts own.


----------



## Edward Campbell

It works for me: _iPhone 6_/IOS 9.0.2.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hmmm, thanks all, looks like it works on iOS 9 but may have issues on older builds. Anyone on iOS 8 or earlier having any luck?


----------



## Shrek1985

I'm not much of a phone guy. Will this work on a Galaxy S4?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yep, the Android version will. Thankfully not seeing the crash on Android, but I did reproduce it on older iPhones. Looks like there is still some work to do.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Fix submitted tonight, should be a week or so to grind through Apple's approval process.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Fix submitted tonight, should be a week or so to grind through Apple's approval process.



Label it a fart app, it'll go right through.


----------



## my72jeep

Tried to install it on my newer iPad iOS 8.3 won't open so,I guess it's crashes on opening. Is this the fix your working on?


----------



## Ayrsayle

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hmmm, thanks all, looks like it works on iOS 9 but may have issues on older builds. Anyone on iOS 8 or earlier having any luck?



I've had it become unusable on iOS 8.1.2, if that is any help.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Both are the same issue, and the fix was submitted last night. It's a waiting game now...


----------



## my72jeep




----------



## sarahsmom

I updated my iPhone to the new iOS 9.0.2 and the issue fixed itself. The app opens and I was able to access the wealth of knowledge it contained.
Thank you for this app!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Standby, the fix is being approved now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Now available, BattlePro 3.6. Includes OPP, the formal estimate and the ability for automatic content updates.

https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=521444120&mt=8


----------



## KiloActual

Anybody got access to updated reports & returns + 9 liner

cheers  :2c:


----------



## dangerboy

If you have a smart phone there is the Battle Procedure app that this site owner created: https://army.ca/forums/threads/105711.0.html

It has reports and returns in it. It is also available for Android phones: https://army.ca/forums/threads/118733.0.html


----------



## LightFighter

Your unit’s common drive will probably have a reports&returns book on it.  Search around the drive for it. 


If you can’t find one, ask the others in your platoon or section 2IC/Sect Comd or your Coy Signaller.


----------



## PuckChaser

KiloActual said:
			
		

> Anybody got access to updated reports & returns + 9 liner
> 
> cheers  :2c:


Reports and returns are unit/bde/theatre specific.   9 liner is very much theatre specific as it is typically out of the SOP of whatever DUSTOFF unit is providing support.  Anything you'd find online should be a guide only.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Reports and returns are unit/bde/theatre specific.   9 liner is very much theatre specific as it is typically out of the SOP of whatever DUSTOFF unit is providing support.  Anything you'd find online should be a guide only.



True, most of the ones I have used/seen are modified American ones....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks, a quick update on BattlePro. Given the current challenges faced by the CAF and our soldiers, I’ve decided to make all the content completely free. The current version of the app has all ranges, reports and returns, map symbols, and the grid finder available to all for free. 

For those that find the info useful, there are options to show your support under Admin —> Support BattlePro.

As always, feedback or ideas are welcome. 

Thanks and stay safe all,
Mike


----------



## Good2Golf

Thanks very much for this, Mike.   A great tool that I still use years after serving. 

Regards

G2G


----------

